# Mikes DUI Blueberry BBQ Sauce



## vwdubfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

Thought I'd post up my sauce that I whipped up, some credit goes to buster’s blueberry sauce recipe too!

You'll need

2qts of blueberries (about 3lbs)

1 large bell pepper- chopped

1 medium onion (yellow or white)- chopped

1 or 2 jalapenos (deseeded)

2 lemons (squeezed, juice)

5 stalks celery- chopped

1 large carrot- chopped

Put above in a food processor or blender and puree, if berries are froze make sure they are thawed before you blend.

Add blended items to sauce pan and then add 1qt of water and bring to a boil for 10 minutes then reduce heat to low.

Add following 

1 1/2 teaspoon salt

2 teaspoon pepper

2 teaspoon cinnamon

1 teaspoon ground ginger powder

1 clove of ground garlic

1 teaspoon fresh ground ginger

1 teaspoon celery seeds

1/8 cup franks red hot sauce (can adjust for more or less heat)

1 cup Jack Daniels

1/2 cup honey

3/4 cup molasses

1 ½ cup dark brown sugar (I used about 2 cups to get it nice a sweet, I'll use this on pork)

Cook for about 3-4 hours on low heat till it thickens, If you aren't going to can it you can use some corn starch to thicken it up a bit.


----------



## vwdubfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

Steamy pic...


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 22, 2012)

That sounds quite interesting and good. What do you serve it on?


----------



## vwdubfreak (Feb 22, 2012)

Pork or beef.

Chicken, was too sweet.

I have a pork shoulder getting ready to be dropped in the MES.


----------

